# quiero realizar proyecto caja acusticas pro...



## mixcharliemix (Mar 16, 2012)

hola soy nuevo en este forum...
he buscado forum  para el diceño y construccion de cajas acusticas para audio profecional y la mayorias son de habla inglesa(ingles y otros idiomas)...

Quiero construir 4 cajas tipo cubo 15( bocinas de 15 pulgadas,,,)
existe planos con las medidas ... pero no se si tabajarian con mis 4 parlantes que les precento con su respectivo hora de parametros ...

me gustaria si alguien que tenga el comocimiento me de el go.. y relisar este proyecto con mis 4 bumper speakers 1250.
de antemano gracias...

Bumper 15120-C Speaker

Serie C 
Model 15120 C 
Diameter size in inches 15 
Diameter size in centimeters 38.1 
Z - Nominal Impedance in Ohms 8 
Fs = Free air resonance frequesncy in Hz 35 
Qts = Total Q Factor of driver 0.33 
Vas = Equivalent acoustic volume in cubic feet 7.35 
Vas = Equivalent acoustic volume in liters 208.0239 
Xmax = peak linear displacement of cone in inches 0.2 
Xmax = peak linear displacement of cone in mm 5.66 
Pe = Max power in watts 1250 
Ref = Driver's SPL 1W at 1m in Db 95.6 
SPL = The half-space ref Efficiency 95.6 
Voice Coil Diameter in inches 4 
Mounting Depth in inches 6 
Sd = Piston Area in sq m 0.083 
BL = T*M Flux Density, Length Product 18 
no = The half-space ref effciency 0.0228 
Cms = Mechanical suspen Compliance 212.6469 
Mms = Mech mass of cone & free air load 97.505 
Qms = Mechanical Q factor of driver 2.5756 
Qes = Electrical Q factor of driver 0.3765 
Revc = DC Voice coil resistance in Ohms 5.7 
Zmax = imped At top of resonance curve in Ohms 44.6887 
Fo = Free air resonance frequency in Hz 34.953 
Magnet weight (oz) 120 
Magnet weight (kg) 4.2178
Availability: Usually ships the next business day.
15120-C-Specs


----------



## nachoti (Mar 16, 2012)

Buenos días,
Mixcharliemix, esos parlantes te pueden servir, esto de acuerdo a la información publicada en:
http://www.freespeakerplans.com/cubo-15q.html en donde dice que se recomiendan parlantes con:
*"drivers with EBP of 100 or higher; Fs (27-45 Hz), Qts (0.26 - 0.38), Vas (150 - 300 L) / (7.4 - 11.1 ft^3). Where EBP = Fs / Qts"*

En tu caso EBP=Fs/Qts --> EBP=35/0,33=106 y Vas es de 208, lo cual significa que tus parlantes pueden funcionar muy bien.

Saludos


----------



## mixcharliemix (Mar 16, 2012)

gracias por tu opinion... en tanto cominence a fabricarlas les  subo fotos... 
estas bicinas estaban en caja porteda doble ... y estremecian ....me imagino que con esta caja deve aumentar el spl... y la respuesta en frecuencias...
gracias y saludos....


----------

